# Nitrite too high!



## iluvfsh (Nov 5, 2010)

I had set up my quarantine tank by taking out a sponge out of my fluval u3 filter and sticking it behind a new filter cartridge in my hob filter. I just tested my nitrite and it was .08. I would have checked ammonia but can't find it. So, I did a 50% water change and now it is a .01.

Why would the tank not be cycled, if all I did was move the filter media from one filter to the other?


----------



## Aluvian (Feb 27, 2011)

1) Did you dechlorinate the water before putting in the sponge? 
2) What temperature is the water? Bacteria metabolism speeds up or slows down depending on how warm the water is.
3) How much time passed between you putting the sponge in and you testing the water?


----------



## iluvfsh (Nov 5, 2010)

Yes I de-clorinated the water using Nutrafin AquaPlus.
Temp is at 27' or there abouts
I put the sponge in on Monday when I added the fish. I tested the water on Wednesday, and it was fine. Tested it today, and Nitrite levels were up.


----------



## iluvfsh (Nov 5, 2010)

I just tested the water again, and the nitrite is back up to .03...Why?



I just noticed that the test kit expired in August of last year....would that make a difference. ( I'm going to do another water change anyway.)


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

That could be your problem right there, or you didn't pull enough filter material to handle that bioload. I'd buy a new test kit anyways as yours is expired.


----------



## Aluvian (Feb 27, 2011)

Expired test kits won't give you accurate results. You'll have to get a new one and retest.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I always have Seachem Stability handy if I need to set up quarantine tank.


----------



## Fish Whisper (Apr 22, 2010)

+1 for Stability,

I think it helped when i had a 108g and had Ammonia problems.

I tripled dosed that stuff,

But be sure to do water change first to get Nitrite down,
Then add stability,
Actually test the water first i recommend going to LFS as they use premium test kits.


----------

